# 4ohm cab, what speaker impedence?



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

This Traynor cab shows an impedence of 4ohm. Of course all newer speakers are either 8ohm or 16ohm. What to do?


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

and to add...how safe can this be...an 8 Ohms head going into a 4ohm cab


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> *This Traynor cab *shows an impedence of 4ohm. Of course all newer speakers are either 8ohm or 16ohm. What to do?



Salv...what is *"This Traynor cab"*
....is the cab 1 or 2 speakers?

What is your amp's impedance output?

You can get new 4 ohm speakers from many various companies.

Not sure what your concern is here...sorry, maybe I'm just slow (don't answer or comment on that...LOL)

We were tyiping at the same time.

Most seem to agree that a *tube amp *can be 100% mismatched and be OK. So 8 ohms into 4 ohms is reasonable. If you play at loud volumes for extended periods of time, it might be wise to to match them (apparently this can be hard on the tubes and might result in reduced lifespan of the tubes)

You could also just get a new speaker rated for 4 ohms...and not worry. 

Wait for others to comment on this.... it is asked frequently.

Dave


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

salv said:


> This Traynor cab shows an impedence of 4ohm. Of course all newer speakers are either 8ohm or 16ohm. What to do?


Two 8ohm speakers in parallel are 4ohms.

Some amps are ok with an impedance mismatch, but it's not something I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm eyeing either a WGS British lead or an Eminence Wizard. Both only available in 8 or 16ohm. Weber i believe carries some 4ohms. Only thing i've seen is 15" woofers coming in 4ohm.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Two 8ohm speakers in parallel are 4ohms.
> 
> Some amps are ok with an impedance mismatch, but it's not something I'd be comfortable with.


Agreed...but does the cab have 2 speakers?.....Salv

Yes, Weber does have 4 ohm speakers (I have one)


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

greco said:


> Agreed...but does the cab have 2 speakers?.....Salv


LOL yes

I wonder if they were connected in parallel straight out of production


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> LOL yes
> 
> I wonder if they were connected in parallel straight out of production


That is quite likely and reasonable. 

Is the head a Traynor also?...Was the cab originally sold to match the head?

*BTW Fender has a 12" 4 ohm replacement speaker (likely made by Eminence) Jensen also has 4 ohm speakers. *


Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

greco said:


> That is quite likely and reasonable.
> 
> Is the head a Traynor also?...Was the cab originally sold to match the head?
> 
> ...


Not sure if they were sold together but it kind of looks like it (both manufactured in '73 both traynor). Anyway I emailed Yorkville, let's see if they know anything. Either way I'll pick up some 8ohm speakers.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are putting new speakers (or only a single to make a detuned cab) you can ignore what is written on the cab quite happily. Most tube amps have various speaker outs for 4, 8 and 16 ohm loads. Those that don't (like vintage Traynor Mark 3 for example) are rated at a minimum load of 4 ohms. More is fine because the output transformer is multi-tapped. However, if you let other people set up your gear or daisy chain off the cab it would be a good idea to write the new ohm rating on it. Two 8 ohm cabs make 4 ohms. Lots of info on speaker wiring and ohm rating online.

I hope that helped and is reasonably coherent, I just got back from jam night...

Matt


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> If you are putting new speakers (or only a single to make a detuned cab) you can ignore what is written on the cab quite happily. Most tube amps have various speaker outs for 4, 8 and 16 ohm loads. Those that don't (like vintage Traynor Mark 3 for example) are rated at a minimum load of 4 ohms. More is fine because the output transformer is multi-tapped. However, if you let other people set up your gear or daisy chain off the cab it would be a good idea to write the new ohm rating on it. Two 8 ohm cabs make 4 ohms. Lots of info on speaker wiring and ohm rating online.
> 
> I hope that helped and is reasonably coherent, I just got back from jam night...
> 
> Matt


So what your saying is that if I ignore what the cab wants and the amp wants to see 8ohms then I'm better off getting 2 x 16 ohm speakers if it is wired in parallel?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> So what your saying is that if I ignore what the cab wants and the amp wants to see 8ohms then I'm better off getting *2 x 16 ohm speakers if it is wired in parallel?*


*Yes...*then you would have matched the amp to the cab, which is what you want to achieve.

Do you have speaker outs on the head for 4, 8, and 16 ohms? If you do, this opens up your choices somewhat.

Do you want to have a detuned cab?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

greco said:


> *Yes...*then you would have matched the amp to the cab, which is what you want to achieve.
> 
> Do you have speaker outs on the head for 4, 8, and 16 ohms? If you do, this opens up your choices somewhat.
> 
> ...


No the head is solely 8ohms

yup, i'd like to have the cab detuned


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> No the head is solely 8ohms
> 
> yup, i'd like to have the cab detuned


So you only need a single 8 ohm speaker and you will be fine....correct?

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

greco said:


> So you only need a single 8 ohm speaker and you will be fine....correct?
> 
> Dave


I have to make the decision on whether to keep it at one speaker or not..i really want to..

Also, i just took out the other speaker and moved it to the bottom...haven't noticed much of a difference but did notice that the speakers were connected in parallel.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> I have to make the decision on whether to keep it at one speaker or not..i really want to..
> 
> Also, i just took out the other speaker and moved it to the bottom...haven't noticed much of a difference but did notice that the speakers were connected in parallel.


What did you decide?

Are you getting a new 8 ohm speaker?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Two 16ohm. For the moment i'm going to try with two new speakers. I've decided to go for a WGS Vet30/ET65 combo.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope you like the results...I can't comment on your choices as I'm not up on speakers (brands, model numbers, etc).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey Greco, thanks for all the help


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

salv said:


> Hey Greco, thanks for all the help



Don't know that I really helped you all that much...but I appreciate the thanks from you.

Dave


----------

